

Am I Living the Google Lifestyle? - MykalM
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/12/10/am-i-living-the-google-lifestyle/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogmaverick%2FtyiP+%28blog+maverick%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1992644>

